
Google's driverless car is brilliant but so boring - fweespeech
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34423292
======
earlyadapter
Partly because Google has zero style... They need to stick to software. There
is no sexiness at Google. They don't invest in Graphic or Industrial
designers, just engineers. Google Glass is a prime example... I would never be
caught wearing something so ugly, even if it was my life support system...
Speaking of life support systems, Darth Vader is a prime example of stylish,
yet functional wearable tech lol!

